# anyone know stockport pet warehouse



## taylor (Aug 20, 2008)

tried emailing them with no luck. could someone tell them that one of the sliders is dead and has been for 4 weeks now.

there were loads of kids in so i didnt want to tell them in the shop lol


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

i was in on tuesday and didn't notice a dead one? il be in tomorow so il have a look and inform John or Paul if it is


----------



## taylor (Aug 20, 2008)

its in the tank at the end .. half wedged under the slate... looks alive tbh.. but its not lol 

its been in the same position for weeks


----------



## Chimp (Sep 23, 2006)

how irresponsible


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

why haven't you phoned them?

i dont think they have sliders in any end tanks, just a middle ones next to the snappers.


----------



## taylor (Aug 20, 2008)

why would i phone them :S its dead its not like they are ill, it just needs binning lol 
not thier fault


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

i was there 2 days ago and its turned into a right dive. the place stunk, there were mites on a boa, 1/2 the vivs were empty, a whole wall of vivs has gone, the guy is a miserable sod, there were royals in vivs 4" wide[thats not a joke] and the place is a rspca report waiting to happen. i will never go there again and wouldnt recomend to anyone


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

lefty said:


> i was there 2 days ago and its turned into a right dive. the place stunk, there were mites on a boa, 1/2 the vivs were empty, a whole wall of vivs has gone, the guy is a miserable sod, there were royals in vivs 4" wide[thats not a joke] and the place is a rspca report waiting to happen. i will never go there again and wouldnt recomend to anyone



ill second that... really unimpressed of late! husbandry is appalling!


----------

